# Grand river



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Took the little boat and trolled the river with my dad. Great day. Sun was out and the fish were slamming the baits. Had to go to the mouth to get them. Stick baits in blue and orange seemed to be the best.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice job. How many did you get?


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Honestly didn't count after our limit (6). But I would guess north of 15


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That's a great day no matter what. You are making me think about staying closer to home tomorrow.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

DancinBear said:


> Took the little boat and trolled the river with my dad. Great day. Sun was out and the fish were slamming the baits. Had to go to the mouth to get them. Stick baits in blue and orange seemed to be the best.


Your killing me. We tried that program from Grand River Landing and got zilch..... Maybe I need to head to the mouth more.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We trolled in our kayaks yesterday and nothing. Saw/heard of a few caught. Went back wading in the river and hammered them. I got about a dozen in 3 hours.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

KTkiff said:


> We trolled in our kayaks yesterday and nothing. Saw/heard of a few caught. Went back wading in the river and hammered them. I got about a dozen in 3 hours.


Still using shiners, KTkiff? I've had no success with them, and only caught fish on beads and eggs. I've also only fished the rivers.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Jig and maggots as well. Gotten some on hardware too.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Went again yesterday. Pulled another good batch in 6 hours. Most fish came in a 1.5 hour span. Mouth was to muddy. Had to troll wherever we found clean water. Jointed rapalas were the key.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Some nice reports. Good to hear. I was wading upriver on sunday and went 7 of 11 on marabou jigs. The grand is low but definitly producing some nice numbers. Saw a few others caught down river or me.


----------

